# FA'S ADDICTED TO TRAVELING TO BBWBASHES? OR is it just me?



## JaytheFA (Aug 6, 2009)

Me.
Im A Guy Who Makes Clothes...and I Luv Big Women.
One Day I Put 1 + 1 Together And Decided That I Would Specialize In Plus Size Clothing, Bringing Me Closer To ...the Big Beautiful Ladies.
It Worked Out Very Good And My Start Was At The First Big Girl Parties And Night Clubs In The New York City Area. I Began With The Plus Lingerie And Soon Was Attending Several Bbw Party Locations Outside Nyc. 
Then By Fate...and Good Luck, I Stumbled On My First Bbw Weekend Bash! Omg......dabomb...aint No Party Like A Biggirl Party!
But....for Those That Don't Know.....
There Is A "big Big Difference" From Going To A Local Bbw Dance, And Attending A Bbw Retreat!
While At The Vegas Bash 2009....i Sat Back And Thought....damn I Really Wanted To Go To.... Both... The Vegas And Deminisions Bash Too! (i Missed The Dims Bash But Working Hard To Make The Next One)
Right There I Realized How Fortunate Ive Been...as A "fa" To Be Able To Experience The Bigfun!...traveling... I Remembered In My Younger Days How I Used To See The "fa Guys In The Swimming Pools At The Bashes...looking Like They Had 100 Big Chicks...just Floatin N Shit!.... In The Big Bbw Jacuzzi's..big Smiles On Their Faces...
I Was Like Wow!! What Do They Have That I Don't? 
But It Was Obvious That They Had The Big Mammas In The Pool And I Didnt! 
Right There I Became A Bbwbashaholic....period! I Literally Hate Missing Bbw Bashes....i Live To Travel To All Of Them...period.
Makes Me Wonder If There Are Any Guys Out There...
Like Me Who "live" To Travel To Bbw Bashes? Of Course Guys Who Travel To Bashes Are ....here...but Where Are The Guys ......diehard Bbwbashaholics???
For The Guys Who Do Know......
There Is Alot Of Hard Work / Preparation Put Into This Thing Here.....
I Figure Maybe Theres A Newbie Fa Out There...sees Pics Of Me At The Bashes (lol) And Is Pissed Off Like I Used To Be! Or Maybe That Guy Whos Been Trying For Years To Travel....but Just Cant Figure The Formula.....and Loves Big Ol Women....and Has Never Been To One Bash?
I Feel For You Man! 

My Question:
For Those Fa's Who Do Travel...share Some Thoughts?
Why Are Bbwbashes The #1best Thing On Planet Earth?



My Poll:

Have You Ever Been To A Bbw Bash? (yes / No)

If Yes, Which Ones?
Name Your Best Bash?

If No, Why Not?


----------



## Mini (Aug 6, 2009)

You Do Not Need To Capitalize That Many Letters.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 6, 2009)

Mini said:


> You Do Not Need To Capitalize That Many Letters.



Maybe he is also addicted to capitalization?


----------



## Mini (Aug 6, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Maybe he is also addicted to capitalization?



That or meth.


----------



## MisterGuy (Aug 7, 2009)

That's actually just one of the song titles off Morrissey's new album.


----------



## anybodys (Aug 8, 2009)

i misread that at first as "bbwwashes," like, all-bbw bikini carwashes. which would be awesome.


----------

